# Mac OS 9.2.2 consomme toute ma ram



## OliVDC (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un G4 bi-processeur 1Ghz avec 1 giga de ram, Mac OS 9.2.2 installé.

Mac OS consomme 750 mégas sur le giga disponible, alors qu'avant il n'en prennait que 70-75 mégas (si mes souvenirs sont bons).

Que puis-je faire pour résoudre ce problème?

J'ai essayé reset pram, sans résultats. J'ai essayé aussi Macos purge sans résultats également.

Merci d'avance


----------

